# FERRET RESCUE / REHOMING



## Ferret [email protected] (Oct 9, 2017)

Im self employed i run my own Ferret B&B small animal boarding for when your on holiday or hospital etc.From ferrets,mice,rabbits to guinea pigs and hamsters.I also take in lost,found ferrets ,unwanteds and try to rehome them.I also do dog walking and pet sits.At the moment im learning about pure essential oils and medical remedies for dogs before resorting to chemicals


----------

